# P20EE Code After Extended Idle



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello all!

I recently bought a 2014 328d in late July of this year. The car had been sitting for sale since November of 2016. 

I've put about 7,000 miles of pure blissful driving on the car and I am bananas for it. It's the best car I've ever driven. Unfortunately, yesterday it threw its first CEL. The car currently has 69k miles on it. 

The CEL was for the code P20EE which I am understanding could be a gunked up DEF metering valve, a bad NOx sensor, or even potentially crystallizing DEF fluid. I stand to bet the DEF fluid in the car has some age on it as it sat for so long, and I've not needed to fill it yet. 

Now, the circumstances in which it threw the CEL have me suspicious. I ended up having to idle the car for about a half hour, shut the car off, and then needed to idle it for about another hour immediately afterwards. Then I drove about 10 miles before the CEL came on. After I realized that code was potentially not detrimental, I used the car today for work and put another 50 miles on it before stopping at the auto parts store to have the code cleared. (my code reader doesn't work on the bimmer BOOO!) 

I've driven the car probably 25 miles since clearing the code and it has not come back on. 

My question is - could idling the car for so long cause some junk to potentially build up which caused the code? 

I'm pretty novice at cars so you'll have to bear with my ignorance here. Also, I do not usually ever idle for that long, but last night was a weird and crappy night so I didn't even think about what I was doing.

Thank you guys in advanced!

xcftw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

I had the same code on my X5 35d the day after buying it. They replaced the SCR and two NOx sensors about a year ago. I think I may have gotten the same code again once since then so I assume it's something gunked up in the DEF system. I assume it may have been related to sitting for a while and not being driven much.


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

I got this code recently after a long or extended idle also. What was the resolution to yours?


----------

